# Over The Hedgehog's hedgehog room



## over.the.hedge (Aug 14, 2013)

Everything at Over The Hedge is coming along very well


----------



## over.the.hedge (Aug 14, 2013)

our new hedgehog room


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

It looks cool, but I hope you're planning to get wheels for your hedgies.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

ajweekley said:


> It looks cool, but I hope you're planning to get wheels for your hedgies.


There's wheels in some of them, and he has wheels on the way (said in another thread)

---

I hope you don't use those balls (that are on the ground) for hedgies!


----------



## over.the.hedge (Aug 14, 2013)

ya we do have wheels that are on the way and we only use the ball for our one bigger retired hedgehog because she will not use a wheel and thats the only way we can keep her active but we keep close eyes on her , we have never had trouble with her


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

You got a pretty cute bunch of hedgies!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Thats a cute hedgie room set up


----------



## over.the.hedge (Aug 14, 2013)

Ya it's comming along its just going to get better from where


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Your herd looks lovely!


----------



## over.the.hedge (Aug 14, 2013)

*over.the.hedge new homemade wheels*

these are our new wheels , one down , six to go


----------

